# Shifter handle



## EmGee (Dec 16, 2019)

Is there a different shifter handle available that can be easily interchanged with this one on a 67 Lemans Conv.?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

No direct replacements are available in the aftermarket that I'm aware of.
You would have to custom-build something and/or replace the shifter assembly with something different.


----------

